# Bracing/Connectors



## Engineer22 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Center line is shown*


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anyone have thoughts on this question?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2018)

top right.  It would fully engage the bottom for bending and the deeper it is the better the pullout strength.


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 21, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> top right.  It would fully engage the bottom for bending and the deeper it is the better the pullout strength.


MA_PE, Thanks for your quick reply! Can you explain this in simpler terms to me? Thank you again!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2018)

Your sketch shows a two dimensional view.  i assume your  connector is a "point" location on a longer member supported on the ends.




In general the deeper your "d" (distance from the neutral axis to the tension face) is, the greater your bending capacity.  Pull out capacity is typically controlled by the area of the shear plane from the applied force to the open face.  The deeper your "T" is embedded the grater your pull out strength.

These are the basic controlling failure modes that I can see based on the sketch provided.


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 22, 2018)

This is great- thanks!! @MA_PE


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 22, 2018)

*


----------

